# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  alguien sabe si ya existe?

## GOMAMAN

No sé si este será el lugar indicado para comentar esto pero allá va.

Alguien sabe si existe algo parecido a la pornomagia? :shock: 

Sería interesante crear un nuevo estilo de ilusionismo. Yo tengo conocidos que trabajan como stripters (chicos y chicas) y quizás se pudiera crear unas rutinas adecuadas para despedidas, salones de ese tipo,...
En vez de aros chinos se utilizarían bolas chinas preparadas y cosas así...  :Oops:  
Seguro que nos ganaríamos una pasta.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Hombre, yo creo que es como el introducir humor en la magia. Es facil que desvíe demasiado la atención y la magia no luzca lo suficiente, o pase a no ser necesaria.

----------


## hechicero

Me temo que hay pocas cosas nuevas bajo el sol y la pornomagia no es una de ellas...
Ha habido "magas" que hacían aparecer y desaparecer pañuelos con FP metiéndolos donde os imagináis y toda clase de producciones del mismo sitio :? Como os podéis imaginar, un espectáculo lamentable, pero haberlo, haylo  :Wink:

----------


## torrini

estoy un poco de acuerdo con Manuel. 
Creo recordar que hace tiempo Jualián González en la Sei de Madrid, nos presentó una predicción. Este efecto se hacía con unos calendarios de los de  bolsillo - tenía 3 versiones - infantil - un poco "verde" - y la fuerte) 
Ya os podeis imaginar como era la fuerte. Pues bien esto se puede presentar en muy determinas circunstancias y casi nunca la gente se lo toma como magia - la atención se ha desviado a ......
Creo que en un número de, salón , escenario - no entra. Se supone que estamos en un eXpectaculo... (hacemos aparecer a la chica,chico en el baul,¡¡¡¡¡....)
Podría tener su pequeño espacio pero no creo que triunfara. Ojo, es mi modesta opinión y a mi particularmente no me gustaría.
un saludo.

----------


## cor3

Otro juego que podríamos denominar pornomagia para nuestro espectaculo seria. 

 Bragas Siglo XX - 45 cm 

*Efecto:*
El mago muestra dos pañuelos de seda y los anuda por sus esquinas. Le pide a una chica que coloque la parte anudada dentro de su vestido, cerciorándose de que no se caiga. 
Luego enseña un tercer pañuelo, seda de color (no incluido) y lo hace desaparecer totalmente, indicando que reaparecerá atada entre los otros dos pañuelos. ¡Pero, cuando el mago coge los extremos que cuelgan de los pañuelos y tira de ellos, unas bragas aparecen atadas entre los mismos! ¡Una gran sorpresa y muchas risas garantizadas! 
El juego incluye instrucciones en castellano. Los pañuelos y las bragas son 100% pura seda.
(tiendamagia.com)

 De Pañuelo de Seda a Bragas

*Efecto:*
Un pañuelo desaparece y reaparece en las manos del mago y se transforma luego en unas bragas ¡en las manos de un espectador!.
Un truco de magia que es un éxito cómico garantizado con tu público.
(tiendamagia.com)

Ding Dong - Gosh

*Efecto:*
El mago exhibe dos bolas de esponja. Una de las bolas se la queda el mago y la otra se coloca en la mano de una espectadora.
¡El mago chasquea los dedos y abre la mano para mostrar que la bola ha desaparecido totalmente! Cuando la espectadora abre la mano, descubre que tiene las dos bolas.
Ambas bolas se colocan nuevamente dentro de la mano de la espectadora y el mago hace otra vez que su bola desaparezca. 
¡Cuando la espectadora abre la mano, ahora ella tiene tres bolas!
El mago ofrece repetirlo por última vez. Las tres bolas se colocan en la mano de la espectadora. 
Esta vez el mago pregunta, '¿cuántas bolas piensa usted que hay en su mano?' 
¡No importa lo que responda, ella no podría imaginar nunca lo que tiene en la mano!
(tiendamagia.com)

Tambien El mago Antón,vende una versión de la carta elástica, ¡pero clasificada X…

Don Pito

*Efecto:*
Una versión cómica de “La carta elástica”, ¡pero clasificada X!. Don Pito es un señor que experimenta peculiares cambios en su anatomía con la ayuda de sus compañeros de recorridos “Fulanito” y “Menganito”. Don Pito no necesita Viagra ni sofisticadas fantasías sexuales para divertir a todo tipo de públicos. (Este juego, fruto de juventud del Mago Antón, es un claro ejemplo de los temas que preocupaban a Antón en aquellos tiempos. Con la madurez y la seriedad que otorgan los años... estos temas le preocupan aún mucho más).
Don Pito se vende con cartas especiales e instrucciones ilustradas con divertidos dibujos. Incluye charla erótico-festiva. 
(magoanton.com)





Video del efecto Don Pito Windows Media Player con codec DIVX instalado


Así ya tendríamos unos cuantos juegos para nuestra rutina de *PORNOMAGIA*  :Oops:

----------


## Manolo Talman

En Tailandia hay autenticas expertas que con su "entrepierna" abren botellas de cocacola, sacan cuchillas enebradas, pañuelos, fuman, hacen desaparecer cigarros encendidos... vamos autenticos actos.
eso si... no recomendable para hacer en comuniones  :Wink1:

----------


## hansoldragon

Gomaman lo que pone cor3 esta bastante bien pero ademas puedes hacer tus propias versiones de juegos con cartas blancas y les pintas algo erotico, no se la verdad es un tema que no he investigado. De todos modos recuerda que haces magia y que esta no se vea sobrepasada por el otro tema de tu actuacion, has venido a hacer pasar el rato a la gente (incluso en una despedida de soltero), no ha que te metan billetes en el tanga (a no ser que pretendas eso, que por otro lado no estaria mal :d).

----------


## mariio

ayer vi un video de una mujer que trabaja en benidor que hacia magia con lo q saveis
yo flipe

----------


## alexis1987

JAJAJAJA se imaginan los canales o las paginas de pornomagia :Confused: 

SI ya se que es algo horrible, pero bueee mi lado bizarro aunque trate de evitarlo no pudo dejar de imaginarse todo estooo!.JAJAJAJ

IMaginense el logo de playboy pasa de el conejito a el conejo saliendo de la galera y todas las minas en bolas pero con galeras!!

JAaa no mejor q no me lean lo sientoo x este post bizarro

----------


## tapa

no me parece una gran idea la pornomagia..desviaria el efecto de la magia a ver mujeres desnudas

----------


## MANU_222

Jajaja como me he reido con el mensaje de alexis jajaja 
A mi gusto estaria bien para despedida de soltero para hombres, pero no se si iria bien en una fiesta de 15 juaz! pero, a todo esto hoy en dia los magos, hacemos efectos que se podrian denominar "pornomagia" pero que si los llamariamos con ese nombre, no seria de buen agrado para el publico, yo creo que deveriamos seguir como hasta ahora.Ese es mi opinion, cierto que algunos me estaran diciendo agua-fiestas jaja, pero es mi forma seria de decir que no, aunque ya sabeis todo, que NO ESTARIA MAL LA IDEA, 
Un saludo mágiko!
Y please, a todos aquellos que lean este mensaje, demen una ayuda con "La bola zombie" ya que publique mi duda, y un solo cristiano me ha dicho una respuesta :(

----------


## galmer

Busca en el buscador (valga la redundancia) porque un tema parecido ya se trató... y creo que hay un miembro del foro que actuaen locales de despedidas de solter@s. El tema salió no hace mucho tiempo.
Por cierto GONAMAN suena a "GONADA MAN",  8)   :Lol:  tu ya estas predispuest para el tema jajaja
 8)   :Lol:

----------


## mayico

el juego de  los cubiletes... pero en vez de las ultimas cargas de limones o frutas o algo así... pues alguna figurita sismpática.

os asombraria?

----------


## canuto

concuerdo con lo q dijeron antes, me parece que no le prestarian atencion a la magia si ven mujeres desnudas, y mucho menos en una despedida de soltero :P
jajaja

----------


## ferpa

Como bien dice Mariio, en Benidor hay una pareja Madre e Hija que hacen Pornomagia, y que tambien supongo que seran las que dice Talman, que sacan cuchillas de la vagina cigarrillos encendidos y todo lo que os podais imaginar

----------


## aramis82

hola! he hecho magia en un casamiento gay, e hice magias que funcionarian muy muy bien también en una despedida de soltera de mujer. Una es la de "tragarse el sable", es con la que empezé y los gays y las chicas ardian, gritababn como locos. Se trata de tragarse un globo de los largos de globología entero. La otra es la "banana cortada" en la que las bananas repartidas entre el público aparecen cortadas magicamente. Esta idea original es de tamariz, pero le cambié la rutina. No son magias porno, pero pueden tener un contenido sexual alto, y los chistes o gags que uno use le darán mas o menos tono erotico. Aquí envío el link al video del casamiento gay, mando la parte donde está la banana y el globo: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cYzeL2d2LiU 

si quieren ver las dos otras partes, se meten en los videos del usuario aramis82 de youtube. 

espero les guste, saludos 

PD: al que quiera saber como hacerlos, me manda un mail y le explico: 

martinrieznik@hotmail.com

----------


## pscmax

Yo una vez vi un video en el que aparecia una chica haciendo desaparecer un pañuelo. Cada vez para que vieran que no se lo metia en ningun lado se iva quitando prendas hasta que hacia desaparecer un pañuelo desnuda.

----------


## Bubby Barton

pues de pornomagia es el truco mas viejo que existe: Echar unos polvos y desaparecer

----------


## djmagik

Hola a todos
Con el debido rspeto que me merecen mis colegas, me parece que eso de buscar vulgarizar el arte haciendo "Pornomagia" no cabe en el ambito de lo estètico.
Mi opinion se debe a que la magia a diferencia de otras artes,se caracteriza por el contenido sorpresivo y de asombro que lo convierte, precisamente en eso. Un arte.
La verdad dudo mucho que la* FISM* abra una categoria de competencia en pornomagia, y no me imagino  a Copperfield masturbandose en el escenario cuando hace la teletransportaciòn, o  o a lance Burton teniendo sexo en el aire mientras levita (!!!No  niego que seria atractivo y de alguna manera divertido, màs NO magico y la gente se concentraria màs en ver los genitales y el acto sexual que el mismo efecto màgico!!).
Yo creo que muestra que este tipo de cosas no son necesarias para ganar una "pasta", y seria bueno cuestionar esta idea bajo modelos como  Fred Kaps, o a  Netcheporenko, o a  Vladimir Danilin.
Ojo colegas, no hagamos del arte una basura, que de por si, ya esta bien cimplicado el ambiente
Pienso que la creatividad en este arte es infinita, como para tregiversar su connotaciòn y tal vez si se puedan hacer cosas realmente buenas y atractivas sin acudir a la vulgarizacion del sexo.

----------


## nahuel007

yo vi un video que una chica hace el truco de desaparecer el pañuelo con un fp mientrras se desnuda  y lo hace aparecer en varios lugares de su cuerpo

----------


## roma

Lo más socorrido es usar la pornocartomagia. Pero no seais burros. No dentro de la magia infantil. eh?

----------


## mayico

creeis necesario abrir un tema que hace un año exactamente que se dejó de escribir en él?

----------


## jossan

Con todos mis respetos a gente más experimentada y culta que yo, pienso que es un tema que puede interesar a gente que hace un año no. Creo que es preferible continuar un tema de hace 5 años que cerrarlo y abrirlo de nuevo.

----------


## mayico

jossan, lo de experimentada y culta... que no vaya por mi jejeje. 
y si bien es cierto, que mejor reabrir que abrir otro pero... para no decir nada... mejor ni abrir ni reabrir.

----------


## Guirae

yo vi a una maga k hacia su rutina normal y corriente mientras se iba desnudando para mostrar que no esconde nada en ningun sitio, la sorpresa final es que totalmente desnuda tambien lograba hacer desapariciones y apariciones.

la verdad esk ahora que lo pienso no estaba mal... pero el dia que lo vi pense que era bastante mierdoso y lo he estado pensando toda mi vida hasta el dia de hoy, k antes de escribir algo siempre reflexiono... y de tecnica.. pues oye, magia era.

----------


## Pulgas

Por favor, jossan, *no es de recibo reabrir temas para no aportar nada*, confundís a los usuarios que creen que van a hallar nueva información y se encuentran con un comentario insustancial que no ayuda a nadie.
Guirae, has dicho exactamente lo mismo que se dijo en el inicio de esta misma página, pero un año,ocho meses y algunos días después.




> yo vi un video que una chica hace el truco de desaparecer el pañuelo con un fp mientrras se desnuda y lo hace aparecer en varios lugares de su cuerpo


Un poco más de atención y respeto a las normas no nos vendría mal.

----------


## Coloclom

jajaja, pues comunico oficialmente, que en el foro privado tenemos un apartado de pornomagia

----------


## Jimmy MX

> jajaja, pues comunico oficialmente, que en el foro privado tenemos un apartado de pornomagia


 
¿eso es por presumir? jajaja  :001 005:

----------


## Coloclom

sí, en realidad sí, jejeje; pero en el fondo es para dar envidia, y que todos deseéis ser mods, y así, ampliar la plantilla

----------


## Jimmy MX

Pues vaya forma de dar envidia  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## maximus

--------------------- ------------------------ -----------------
je je je

----------


## Pulgas

Moderación, plis, que hay bastantes, bastantes, bastantes menores en el foro.

----------

